# CM 12’ Boron build - ingredients check please



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

3/4 seems like overkill for a 12’ boat, I would look to Chris’ blog where he built the SD boat and check that glassing schedule. If I remember correctly it wasn’t that intense.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Great point. With everyone using 3/4 I just assumed you’d use that on this hull. Will confirm with Chris before I start that 1/2 will work. 
Would save some $$ too.

Thx


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

...guessing you might also be able to shed a layer of basalt on the outside if that stuff is as tough as they say it is.

Are you seeing plans available or just getting them off his website?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Haven’t seen anything yet on the 12’. He has a few pictures of the plans for the 17’ version on his site right now. After looking at pictures/videos of his personnal Skiff and pictures of the Plankton I’m about 99% sure it’s what I’ll build. Anxiously awaiting his build in NC this winter.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

spinnb7 said:


> 3/4 seems like overkill for a 12’ boat, I would look to Chris’ blog where he built the SD boat and check that glassing schedule. If I remember correctly it wasn’t that intense.


On the SD he used 1/2" H-80 Divinycell w/ 10oz cloth.


*crumbsnatcher*
What is the core material you are using? This build looks fun and capable .
90w


*chrismorejohn*
@crumbsnatcher divinycell H-80 1/2” plain sheets.


----------

